# missing /etc/fstab



## bsmith (Apr 8, 2017)

I just did a fresh install and my /etc/fstab is empty.  I could probably figure it out based on examples I've read but I'm more concerned that this is a symptom of a bigger problem.  I' read everything I can find but i haven't found anything.

Suggestions?

thanks


----------



## bsmith (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok, thanks.  Still trying to get used to everything.


----------

